# Are New types (a) White 3x3's really worth 30 dollars?



## n00bcubix (Apr 26, 2008)

This dude in youtube, dpark95 is saying im an idiot for saying it ISN'T worth 30 dollars. I want to prove it isn't and if im wrong then im sorry


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 26, 2008)

You're wrong. I'd be more than willing to pay $30 for my Type A DIY.

EDIT: Oh man life it tough on teh intarwebz hey? You have to prove yourself to random people on youtube to stay alive...

lol.


----------



## TomZ (Apr 26, 2008)

Maybe you're willing to pay that for it, but actually they're sold evrywhere around the net for as little as $6.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 26, 2008)

i think by new type 1 he means the ones with the new anti-pop mechanism which are harder to find and sold for more...
Maybe its a matter of assembly but I don't really like but but i have heard of people who have.
So i'll say no for me.


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 26, 2008)

when the were normally sold on cube4you, i bought a type 2 white DIY for 13 dollars. and that's the normal price for them at cube4you. so i don't know where you pay 30 for them, but that seems a bit to much.


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not the one who is saying it is worht 30 dollars 
I'm not gonna even purchase it, it's just dpark95 keeps calling me stupid and an idiot for saying it is NOT worth 30$


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 26, 2008)

ow ok. well i deffenetly think it's not worth 30 dollars. it's just to much money for a 3x3 cube.


----------



## brunson (Apr 26, 2008)

What is the definition of somethings worth? It is what someone is willing to pay for it. I'm not willing to pay $90M for a Van Gogh, but someone is, so that means it's worth it, by definition. The difference you're arguing with the cubes is that they're worth $30 to someone, just not to you.

I think the wisest post in this thread is from Dae_Ja_Voo. Why do you feel the need to prove something to a stranger?


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 26, 2008)

I actually know him in real life, it's just i am not going to post his name in public 
The main thing that is ****ing me off is he says im a stupid idiot


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> ow ok. well i deffenetly think it's not worth 30 dollars. it's just to much money for a 3x3 cube.



Here in New Zealand a store bought cube is worth $25NZ


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 27, 2008)

here in holland a store bought cube is 13 euro. thats 16 dollar. and a type a/d cost 7 dollar at cube4you. is 25nz dollar the same as US dollar?


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> here in holland a store bought cube is 13 euro. thats 16 dollar. and a type a/d cost 7 dollar at cube4you. is 25nz dollar the same as US dollar?



Not quite, about $20US


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow taht's expensive


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 27, 2008)

Wouldn't that be because of inflation? I'm not too sure about it but maybe in other countries, the cubes cost more because their dollar is worth more? So maybe Americans would think $20 for a cube is expensive (which it is) but when those people compare it to their dollar, it's actually cheap. I think this MIGHT be the reason, and I hope I said it right.


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what you meant, but the reason things are so expensive here is because we have to import them.


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 27, 2008)

now he is saying, (you no how you said about as little as 6$,) he said it's japanese money, idiot.. And i said proveit, and he said how can i? Everyone like needs to teach him a lesson...


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 27, 2008)

stiff (I mean really really stiff, 1 tps at best using lots of force), non-rubik, springless cubes are all you can find in China, they are sold by street vendors for 2-3 yuan ($0.25). I searched everywhere and cannot find a Rubik, DIY, or anything else. Many of the cubes have numbers, or pictures of cartoon animals. They suck, but are cheap to use to mod into a siamese cube. I had like 5, but did not take them back to US.


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> now he is saying, (you no how you said about as little as 6$,) he said it's japanese money, idiot.. And i said proveit, and he said how can i? Everyone like needs to teach him a lesson...



So hang on, does he mean 6 Yen?? You realise that is worth something like 1 cent?


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah he's retarted in a way


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 27, 2008)

brunson said:


> I think the wisest post in this thread is from Dae_Ja_Voo. Why do you feel the need to prove something to a stranger?



Exactly. Who gives a crap what he thinks. My girlfriend thinks it's silly that i sit and cube until 3am in the mornings, but i think it's cool. The fact that she thinks it's silly isn't going to stop me. Similarly, if someone thinks it's silly that i paid $12 for my DIY, i really couldn't care less. It's *my cash*, *my cube*.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 27, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> yeah he's retarted in a way



Coming from someone who cant spell retarded. 

Store bought cubes are $20 AU here but our dollar is nearly equal to that of the U.S


----------



## info (Apr 27, 2008)

Dene said:


> n00bcubix said:
> 
> 
> > now he is saying, (you no how you said about as little as 6$,) he said it's japanese money, idiot.. And i said proveit, and he said how can i? Everyone like needs to teach him a lesson...
> ...


Well, technically 6 yen would be more like 6 cents.


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2008)

info said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > n00bcubix said:
> ...



Is that accurate? I just took a random guess. I have had experience in Japan so am familiar with the cost of things, but I never dealt with less than maybe 50 Yen >.<


----------



## info (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, it's pretty accurate. At the moment the exchange rate is 104 Yen to 1 US Dollar. So, it was a pretty good guess.


----------

